# One of my fry died



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I am getting a bit discouraged. I don't understand why it died.

The second batch that I had were great! No problems, I found him on the filter net. I do water changes every other day and I also make sure they are fed 3 times a day min. 

I hope they are all going to be ok.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

aww, i'm sorry to hear that i'm sure it wasnt your fault.. like all animals.. not every baby that is born will make it to adault hood.. he may have just been underdeveloped somehow


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Allie is right, fry with hidden birth defects will die suddenly as they grow. But check your water quality also. When you start feeding fry heavily, you a get a mini-cycle as the filter catches up. Your water changes should be enough, and if they aren't, the test will tell you.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Allie and E.

Been kind down all night. Yeah I know ppl say its ONLY a fish. But they're my fish kids.

Silly, I know.

Yep everything is good, thats why I do frequent water changes. Because I know the amount of food and poop going into the water.

So I make sure it's changed every other day for sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey GL! cheer up. some of them just dont make it. you cant let these things discourage you.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe part of the problem is that you are doing too many water changes... their conditions may be too clean.. 
they need a decent varied diet.. include spirulina falkes too.. and get them some Plecocaine... lol..
every now and then we all lose fish.. it happens.. try not to let it bother you too much..


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I do it every other day, if I don't the water is cloudy and the am is way up. So I have to do it every other day or they'll die anyways.

I do give them a vary diet.

They seem to be doing a heck of alot better today.


----------

